

Ask HN: Website name containing 'shit'. Bad idea? - OmleteDuFromage

Specifically shitlist.domain. Should I go for something less... conspicuous?
======
ivan_ah
Anecdote: when I tried to buy AdWords for my "No BULLSHIT guide to math and
physics" google said I needed a special permission.

Then I talked to someone on the phone and they said they cannot have shit in
the advert, not on the page the user would go to after clicking --- the person
on the phone said I should change the book title or use SH*T.

So yeah... prolly a bad ideas ...

~~~
OmleteDuFromage
Thanks!

------
bifrost
Unless its a parody site, yeah, prolly not a great idea.

~~~
OmleteDuFromage
More like an "offenders" list.

~~~
bifrost
Sounds like a lawsuit magnet then, so I'd suggest something a bit more
neutral.

